# Speedstack timer problems, reset button



## Daniel Wu (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi. I need some help with my speedstacks timer. It's the second gen glow-in-the dark one. Lately, the reset button has been being tempramental. It sometimes worked and sometimes didn't. Now it's not working at all. I took the timer apart, but I can't access the reset button to be what is wrong with it. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 9, 2009)

Could help if had pictures


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay. Uploading a video...


----------



## blade740 (Oct 9, 2009)

My reset button got kinda messed up right before my battery died, but when I changed the battery it was fine.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 9, 2009)

I changed batteries. It was still broken. 

The video of the problem:


----------



## flee135 (Oct 9, 2009)

The timers usually start to have strange problems when they're low on batteries.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

That happened to me on my old glow timer, I would have to press SOOOOOOO hard for it to work. 

I just got a new one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2009)

Glow in the dark timers are crap. Either use a toothpick and the manual reset button on the back or buy a new one (blue verison). I'd recommend the latter, because soon your reset button will not work at all, and your power button will start failing as well.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 11, 2009)

Darn. Okay. Looks like I'm getting a blue timer then. Oh well...


----------

